# Hens raising chicks



## cluck13 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have two hens sharing the raising of chicks.

How long will they protect the chicks?

Should I be separating them and if so at what age?



Will the hens continue not to lay while they are looking after the chickes. When will they start laying again after hatching?



This hatching and raising are our first and we are enjoying the experience


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Every bird is different. They can be done with raising at two weeks or until the peeps are almost as big as they are. 

No reason to separate if they are doing a good job.

Again, the laying thing is different with each bird. The two week parent is probably going to lay very soon.


----------



## cluck13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you robin416, we shall keep enjoying the hens looking after the chicks and look forward to egg rewards when they are good and ready to lay again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Having the Mom's raise their peeps was always what I liked best. It was always fun to watch the interactions. If I hatched in the house I would try to find a hen that would take the newly hatched, sometimes it worked. Sometimes it didn't.


----------

